# NEED HELP Holster CZ85



## wiseguy (Feb 24, 2007)

I need a level II duty holster for my CZ85 Combat, I'm having difficulty finding one. I would prefer a Blackhawk SERPA holster but they don't make one specifically for this pistol. Does anyone know if any of the SERPAs fit the CZ? Additionally would like a good shoulder rig for one, any suggestions?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Have you looked at midway? 
http://www.midwayusa.com/browse/Bro...ategoryId=12659&categoryString=10613***694***

I've had pretty good luck buying there. I've also bought a few from a site called Cop Quest http://www.copquest.com/

and one called Cops Plus http://www.copsplus.com/

Galco's site is pretty cool too http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG1.asp


----------



## wiseguy (Feb 24, 2007)

Found what looks to be a decent shoulder rig, unfortunately it isn't a Galco, as they don't appear to make one. Still need a good Level II though...


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I have a Bianchi Agent X Shoulder rig that I really like. It fits as well as any I've ever used. I'm partial to Gould holsters mainly but didn't want to wait on a back order and got the Bianchi. I'm really glad I did.


----------

